
Creator of TempleOS, Terry Davis, has passed away - vardump
http://www.osnews.com/story/30710/Creator_of_TempleOS_Terry_Davis_has_passed_away
======
gus_massa
Previous discussions of similar post:

"Terry Davis has died" (templeos.org)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17912618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17912618)
(634 points, 38 days ago, 207 comments)

"Terry Davis Confirmation: Man killed by train had tech following"
(thedalleschronicle.com)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17938835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17938835)
(177 points, 35 days ago, 42 comments)

------
vardump
Other link: [http://templeos.org/](http://templeos.org/)

This has been posted before, but I don't think this got the attention he
deserves as a well-known figure of our time in "our" subculture.

Rest in peace, Terry. I wish you got a heavenly development environment up
there.

------
creamyhorror
Oh, my. I'm surprised and thankful I saw this on /new, which I basically never
click. Terry was an unusual personality because of his illness, abrasive but
no doubt gifted. Farewell to an unfortunate soul.

------
oldnewssource9
According to Wikipedia he died two months ago:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TempleOS)

